# Vmware Workstation => guest FreeBSD 9.1[REL



## gordone (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm running a Windows 2008 server with VMware workstation 9.0.2. I have a problem with Freebsd FreeBSD, it is freezing after a while, I'm running right now two VM's freebsd FreeBSD and they are not freezing at the same time. I can add that I'm using VMware freebsd FreeBSD tools.

Symptoms:

Console is frozen in VMware Workstation, I can not write anything etc.
I'm able to log in with SSH as a normal user, but when I take `su`, is it just hanging after [ENTER].
If I start `top` with the normal user, nothing is updating.

Please ask if you need more information, thanks for help!


----------



## biotecs (Apr 12, 2013)

Did you take a look into /var/log/messages after such a freeze? What had been logged there?


----------



## gordone (Apr 12, 2013)

biotecs said:
			
		

> Did you take a look into /var/log/messages after such a freeze? What had been logged there?



Nothing: http://temp.dynamitt.net/div/message.JPG

As you can see the time has stopped around two hours before I forced a restart in VMware workstation. *I*t looks like the problem is in the host and not the guest?


----------

